# المكعبات البيضاء المستخدمة في اشعال الفحم



## smte (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اخوتي لدي استفسار عن ماهي المكونات ل [ المكعبات البيضاء المستخدمة في اشعال الفحم ]
تاتي علئ شكل عدة مكعبات في صينية بلاستكية كل صينية بها عدة مكعبات مقاس 1.5سم*2سم توضع تحت الفحم لاشعالة ومن هي الجهة التي تسطيع مساعدتي بهذة المعلومة؟
وشكرا للجميع علئ المساعدة


----------



## amgad122 (21 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم هذا الرابط به جميع ما يخص المواد التي تشعل الفحم وهو رابط خاص ببراءات الاختراح المجانيه
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/5762656.html ارجو ان تبحث فيه عن ما تريد وسوف تجده ان شاء الله لاني رأيت براءة اختراع لشئ مماثل للذي تذكره


----------



## tiger of tigers (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم...
عزيزي راجعت الرابط أعلاه لكنه لا يعمل ...حبذا لو تجيبنا على السؤال عن ماهية هذه المكعبات أو ترشدنا إلى رابط آخر يعمل ...ونكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## wafa.66 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

عيوني ياغالي ماهي المكونات في المكعبات البيضاء ولكم جزيل الشكر مع كل الحب وفا


----------



## تقني مستجد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

ننتظر المعلومة
شكرا مقدما لكل من يفيدنا وشكرا لمن طرح هذا التسائل


----------



## grand true (26 يونيو 2011)

يا صديقى هذه المكعبات البيضاء هى مكعبات الكحول ( السبرتو) وتوضع تحت الفحم للاشعال بدلا من صب الكيروسين على الفحم او اى مادة اشعال اخرى


----------



## الغالب بالله (29 ديسمبر 2013)

الفحم الابيض او الفحم سريع الاشتعال هو عبارة عن مادة الهيكسامين وهي مادة تستخدم بجانب الفحم في دواء المسالك البولية لدى الدجاج وله استخدامات عسكرية في تحضير انواع من المتفجرات


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 يناير 2014)

مادة اشعال الفحم او الخشب ليست بهذه السهوله - شوية سبرتو - ولكنها على ثلاثة اشكال - معجون وسائل واقراص وكلها تقوم على فكرة استمرار اللهب لمده تكفى لاشتعال الفحم كاملا حتى لايحدث دخان ولا رائحه ولا الحاجة لاضافة المذيد من الوقود اثناء اشتعال الفحم لما يعرضنا للخطر - اقول هذا الكلام للتنبيه بأخذ الامور بجديه - على فكرة انا اقوم بتصنيع هذة المادة واستخدمها بكفاءة واهديها لاصحابى هواة الشواء على الفحم ولكن لااعرف افيدك وغيرك بها


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا على الرابط


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

حد بعرف طريقة الصناعه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (4 أغسطس 2014)

سأفرد حلقه لهذا الموضوع فى مقالة بين اهتمامات القراء ..... والتركيبات الحديثه ولكن بعد نشر تركيبات مزيلات الشعر -اما اذا كان هناك استعجال لذلك راسلنى على الميل -ان احببت - مسألة وقت ليس الا.


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (13 أغسطس 2014)

الآن فى قسم - الصناعات الخفيفه - مقاله بين اهتمامات القراء ...... والتركيبات الحديثه - مشاركه 24 ستجد مقاله وتركيبات على الوقود الجاف وسيتبعها اخرى.


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------

